
Rack::App – Minimalistic pico framework for rack apps - cpg
http://www.rack-app.com/
======
cpg
Looks like a "Sinatra replacement" of sorts.

I will try it to have a feel for it. Sinatra works well for me, though it can
be confusing in parsing parameters, etc.

Maybe that is part of some other gem that helps with that here, since it's so
minimal.

~~~
adamluzsi
It's not a replacement. Sinatra is awesome in it's own way.

Only some syntax sugar borrowed from sinatra, but rack-app have different
goals.

Such as no code bloat, zero black magic that works behind the scenes and
trying to correct developer mistakes.

Being compact, rack-app doesn't require other dependency than the rack gem. We
constantly writing extensions for the framework, when something need in
production at the company. You can share your own extensions to with others.

The basic api follows rolling release, so backward compatibility is goal for
remove stress/fear from release updates, something like in arch linux world.

The rack-app router use O(1) lookup for the endpoint definition, so you can
have as many endpoint as you want, there will be no route lookup time impact
on your application. Because of this, there is a "side-effect" that the
framework serving insanely fast the endpoint requests, however speed wasn't
our main goal to be clear.

we currently working on some extensions:

    
    
      * full api documentation by endpoint definitions 
    
        * it's still a open question whether it will be:
    
          * a custom endpoint that is useable from curl
    
          * or a swagger integration.
    
      * upgrade the worker extension
    

We also planning on creating an extension/app store where you can browse your
extensions. :)

